# Array aus Txt Datei einlesen



## David2456 (24. Nov 2015)

Hallo,
folgendes Problem:
Ich soll aus einer Textdatei 6 Werte einlesen und diese in ein Array packen. Soweit so gut, nur soll der erste Wert der in der Textdatei steht, angeben wie viele Elemente das Array haben soll.
z.B steht in der Textdatei 5 3 11 5 2 7, also soll das Array 5 Elemente enthalten, welche 3 11 5 2 und 7 sind.
Wie schreibe ich soetwas?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Flown (24. Nov 2015)

Schreib mal in Prosafrom auf, wie du das manuell machen würdest.


----------



## David2456 (24. Nov 2015)

Lese Txt Datei ein
erster Wert wird zur Länge des Arrays
andere Werte werden in der Reihenfolge zu Werten des Arrays

oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Flown (24. Nov 2015)

Na dann sieh dir mal die Klasse `Scanner` an


----------

